# Help me name my baby! :)



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey everyone, I finally found a baby that will be my first ever 'tiel! I'm super excited and impatient because I'm not getting him (I think him) until Friday (the 21st) and I need help naming him! I'm going to get his temporarily cage cleaned because it's been in storage for a few months and could use a good wipe down. Once I get it set up I'll post some pictures just for giggles. 

Anyway, here's my baby: 








(the one on the ladder)


Do you guys have any good names to suggest? I like to name my animals human names sometimes, but not always... I like unique but easy to say. A few name's I'm considering are: Nemo, Cricket, Joey, Gizmo, Bug, Squirt, and Koopa... PLEASE add more because I'm not super crazy about any of these yet... when I was thinking of names, I was originally going to get a lutino and well... now I'm not.

Oh and the breeder's kids named him 'Mumble' I think it's cute, but don't think I'll keep it... as cute as it is. :3


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

:clap: Shayla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:

You mean the top one or the bottom one? There are 2 in the photo..... 

I'm afraid I'm not really good with names. "Sunny" is supposedly THE most popular name for birds in general so obviously I lack creativity here :blush:. What about Baby?  (see I told you I lack creativity  )


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Annie said:


> :clap: Shayla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:
> 
> You mean the top one or the bottom one? There are 2 in the photo.....
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not really good with names. "Sunny" is supposedly THE most popular name for birds in general so obviously I lack creativity here :blush:. What about Baby?  (see I told you I lack creativity  )


I just made the words specifying with bird larger...  But yeah, the one on the top. I've considered 'Baby' if it was a girl, but since the breeder things it's a boy I don't know if I want a boy bird named 'Baby' ... as tempting as it is!


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

Oreo! How about that!


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

how about snowy


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

sonic123 said:


> how about snowy


I kinda feel like that's a girl's name... :/ Idk, I'm really picky about my names hehe


----------



## daverohmfeld (Oct 26, 2012)

Try to relate the names to something you like. I'm a food guy. So I named my birds Potpie, Omelet, and (eggs) Benedict.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Maybe you should wait until you get him, to see what fits him best?  Also, for the DNA test results.
I personally am super-picky with names, and will generally not choose one if I already know of a bird with the same name (exception being Moon -- I know an umbrella cockatoo by that name, which is where I got the idea). That being said, I can think of birds with all the names you suggested. Not to say they are bad names! But I'm weird about stuff like that so I would personally try harder to think of something more original.


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

I think Chuckles. He looks a bit grumpy in the pic, so I think a funny name would be good 
Or Jumbles because of his random colour patterns.

I usually pick my animals based on the name I've already thought of for them. My first 'tiel (Chase's brother) was called Clancy. I had that name stuck in my head for weeks before I bought him, and I was devastated when he died. So before I got Chase I picked a C related name (either Chase or Chance) to remember him.


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

He's beautiful! How about Snowcap...and you could call him Cappy?


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

What a gorgeous bird!


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

I always wait until I get my bird before I fully decide on the name... I always feel like I have to make a list because I'm soo impatient though!!  I'm kinda bummed about having to work the day I am supposed to get my baby though. I asked my boss if I can have two hours off to go get my baby and take him home then come back to work... she said that she'll look at the schedule and tell me when it get's closer! :excited:


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

phillip maybe try human names


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Cookie, Peanut, Marley, Pokey, Jack, Eddie, Bailey, Max, Smokey, Emma...
Hope you like any of those


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He is beautiful! How about- Cooper? Freddie? Dexter? Rudie?


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

I like Cooper and Dexter Sunnysmom!


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

I got my baby's temporary cage mostly set up. I'm waiting for the natural wood perch and water silo to come in the mail... I'm going to add a few more toys a few days after the baby arrives; I just don't want to overwhelm him with all the new things. I have the cage in my bedroom next to my bed for now because that's where I spend a lot of my time... I might move it to a different part of my room later, but that will take some rearranging... Anyways, what do you guy's think?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

What are the dimensions of the cage? I would replace the plastic food and water dishes with stainless steel and/or ceramic, as it's more sanitary. And add a few more toys.  Different tiels have different toy preferences so I like to offer a variety in order to discover their favorites. Oh, my guys love to hang out on top of the cage so if you can put something fun up there your baby might appreciate it. Also if he ends up being really playful and enjoys hanging out on you, I suggest a toy necklace. Mine keeps Freya occupied for hours! I bought all the supplies to make it at a local bird shop and it was super easy.










More pics


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm getting a glass silo, and two stainless steel cups in the near future. I don't have the extra money right now to drop $200 on a new cage and cups... as it is all my xmas gifts to friends and family are going to be a few weeks late. I am going to get an HQ Flight from www.drsfostersmith.com in late January/early February though... I'm not positive about the dimensions, though I do know it has 3/4'' bar spacing. When the natural wood perch arrives, I'mm going to place it on the bottom left side of the cage and have a cage side mount toy next to it. 

Here's a list of everything I plan on getting:

Cage: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23417&pvid=89959&productnum=0075873

Dishes: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=7433&pvid=29420&productnum=0002551 (2)
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21010&pvid=81373&productnum=0070872

Perches: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=7522&pvid=46937&productnum=0018015
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=22328&pvid=85837&productnum=0073125
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=15088&pvid=61856&productnum=0026315

Toy Stuffs: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=10258&pvid=40345&productnum=0014956
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16421&pvid=66012&productnum=0028120
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=14412&pvid=58786&productnum=0022235

Health: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=24615&pvid=66804&productnum=0030614
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=18004&pvid=70292&productnum=0030670

Harness: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=18929&pvid=73974&productnum=0034071

All that's going to be expensive... x.x


----------



## Son (Oct 29, 2012)

That's a beautiful bird! 
How about Bonzo (from the Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah band) - we once had a parrotlet called Bonzo for that very reason. They had a song called Mr Slaters parrot - you'll be able to find it on You Tube. They're a lot of fun!
Failing that, what about Captain Beaky! That was a song from the 70's I think...
Ours is called Schroder because cockatiels are so tuneful, and so is Schroder from Peanuts


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I think his new home looks just fine, your new baby tiel is likely to "live" on your shoulder anyway, LOL. At least that's how it is with my two.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, have you decided on the name yet? Three more days...


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Shayla Fortune said:


> I'm getting a glass silo, and two stainless steel cups in the near future. I don't have the extra money right now to drop $200 on a new cage and cups... as it is all my xmas gifts to friends and family are going to be a few weeks late. I am going to get an HQ Flight from www.drsfostersmith.com in late January/early February though... I'm not positive about the dimensions, though I do know it has 3/4'' bar spacing. When the natural wood perch arrives, I'mm going to place it on the bottom left side of the cage and have a cage side mount toy next to it.
> 
> Here's a list of everything I plan on getting:
> 
> ...



If you don't mind, I'm going to link to less expensive, same stuff links. 

Look at this on eBay:
FREE SHIPPING! ROPE COIL - SMALL Parrot Toys & Bird Toy Parts by A Bird Toy
http://bit.ly/12wbgEx

Look at this on eBay:
FREE SHIPPING! 18" ROPE PERCH Parrot Toys by A Bird Toy
http://bit.ly/12kMOXN

Look at this on eBay:
BLUE SHOWER & WINDOW PARROT BIRD PERCH ALL SIZE BIRDS COLOR cockatiel, conure
http://bit.ly/12kNqN2
(i own this in the double version. it's wonderful. you can offer her less, and she will negotiate.) 

http://www.amazon.com/ZIEIS-A63SS-NMP-Accuracy-Capacity-Stainless/dp/B0040HR28C

http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product.cgi?group=2300&product=12762
http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product.cgi?group=2300&product=2312


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product.cgi?group=2300&product=12762


Get one of these! My cockatiels and parakeets cannot get enough of these--I stuff them with paper and/or raffia and millet or other treat seeds, and they empty them out every single day


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

cknauf said:


> Get one of these! My cockatiels and parakeets cannot get enough of these--I stuff them with paper and/or raffia and millet or other treat seeds, and they empty them out every single day


Yeah, I was DEFINITELY going to get one of those, especially since I am going to start working full time for the next few months. I was going to refill it every morning to keep my baby busy while I'm away. My boyfriend just gave me the $75 to pay for my baby so I could order a few on the things I wanted early... Now I just have to wait until everything arrives and I get my baby... I hate waiting! I'm SOO impatient when it comes to these things!  

I haven't decided on a name yet, but I'm sure I'll find something that fits. 

Here's the names I have so far: 

Koopa
Cricket
Bug*
Nemo
Squirt*
Haru
Cloud
Niko*
Joey*
Marley
Chase*
Flash
Kai
Meeko*
Neo*
Riley

* ones that I like the best so far


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Cloud suits his looks, and Niko and Meeko are cute too.


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

I think he reminds me of a Riley,  though the names Cricket & Marley are cute too!


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Right now I am leaning towards Meeko... I might keep it as that. MIGHT. Once I meet him, I will finally decide on a name.


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am chiming in a bit late, but I love the name Meeko! Love the unique ones


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Stellar981 said:


> I am chiming in a bit late, but I love the name Meeko! Love the unique ones


Better late than never.  Now I feel like I need to rearrange the cage again because I'm so impatient... and the pile of clean clothes on the floor seems like it could use a few more hours of neglecting...


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 27, 2012)

I see you have many keets, and you said this is your first tiel.. I always thought keets were so cute! Has anyone ever housed one with a tiel before? 

Have you guys ever seen Disco on YouTube? AWESOME keet!!!


----------



## CrazyBirdie (Nov 5, 2012)

Cosmo or Buddy?


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow, pretty bird! 
I'm getting my 2 on Sat and have been thinking of names. One for sure will be white and the other are grey whitefaces (is that what it's called?) anyhow, are you sure it's a boy? I thought of all these really great girl's names, but now I don't know what to do 'cuz what if I end up with 2 boys??? My husband suggested Cracker for the white bird, but I think he was just trying to be a jerk.... 

How about Smokey, or Chip (we had a horse with marking like your bird and named him that) I'm not very good at this either.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Stellar981 said:


> I see you have many keets, and you said this is your first tiel.. I always thought keets were so cute! Has anyone ever housed one with a tiel before?
> 
> Have you guys ever seen Disco on YouTube? AWESOME keet!!!


I've heard of people keeping budgies and 'tiels together on the budgie forum, but that was after careful introductions and they birds chose to say together. I plan on keeping my 'tiel away from my budgies (who are not tame)... I've been playing around with the idea of donating my budgies (and cage) to a local old folks home because I'm going to go to college next year and if I move into an apartment as planned, I won't be able to keep my budgies because of the noise level... hence why I'm getting a 'tiel so I can still have my parrot fix, but with much less noise. 

And yes, I LOVE Disco! He's adorable!


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh change of plans! I talked to the breeder about my baby's temperament and decided that he might not be the best one for me, so I decided on his sister:








(I love he baby in the background nibbling on the ear hehe)


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 27, 2012)

Well just a heads up... I had a male and female that were obnoxiously loud. I wouldn't really call any bird quiet. Actually my green cheek conure WAS probably my quietest bird, when it was just him. Then when he ended up in the same room with the Tiels he learned some bad habits. Plus I have a Quaker, who really is quite quiet considering. Are you able to take out any of the budgies? I always wanted one, but it would have to be hand fed. Hard to find!

Disco is awesome. Pretty local to me, I used to work in the store he is from. His owners are awesome to have worked with him that much. He wasn't even hand fed


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 27, 2012)

Pretty bird! I love the white faces, and the cinnamons are my fave - its awesome when they're both! I've seen quite a few on here.

I should say I know that one is grey, I was just saying I like all white faces and cinnamons


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Stellar981 said:


> Well just a heads up... I had a male and female that were obnoxiously loud. I wouldn't really call any bird quiet. Actually my green cheek conure WAS probably my quietest bird, when it was just him. Then when he ended up in the same room with the Tiels he learned some bad habits. Plus I have a Quaker, who really is quite quiet considering. Are you able to take out any of the budgies? I always wanted one, but it would have to be hand fed. Hard to find!
> 
> Disco is awesome. Pretty local to me, I used to work in the store he is from. His owners are awesome to have worked with him that much. He wasn't even hand fed


I'm positive a single 'tiel will be MUCH quieter than six budgies! Those guys are really loud... I got three of them from a pet store and got the other three as retired breeders...I only wanted one, and was going to re-home the other two, but didn't have the heart to split them. I love the little guys even though they aren't tame, but just can't have them forever. I think I was a bit foolish to get them and not think of the future... I was only 14, but still.


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 27, 2012)

You do have a pretty bunch there! But it's hard when you can't really take them out and interact with them.


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

Now to think of female names?  
I love the pattern on her face!


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

*Snowy* said:


> Now to think of female names?
> I love the pattern on her face!


I love her face as well... Luckily when I planned on getting a 'tiel I made a list of both male AND female names just in case... Here's what I have...

Abby
Daisy
Holly
June (Bug)
Willow
Sadie


I like Holly and Daisy best so far...


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I like Holly.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

l like Holly too!


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

I can't wait to meet her... that's all I can say. I rearranged the cage again to some that seems to look better... now I just need to wait for my perch and dishes to come in the mail... and my baby to arrive on Friday.


----------



## t birdies (Jan 8, 2011)

How exciting for you! She is absolutely gorgeous.

I'd like to chime in w/ my short list of name choices. Names that come to mind as I look at her pic:

Lucy
Rose or Rosie
Nyla or Nikki
Frenchie (aka Mademosielle Frenchie)
Katie 
Betty (aka Betty Boop)
Vicki
Cassidy (or Cassie for short)
Alexandria (or Alex for short)
Coco
Heidi
Ginger
Molly (close to Holly)


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

I like Daisy.
Could I add my list of names? 
Calla
Callie
Lily ( Since its a flower name too!  )
Luce

It's short, have you decided her name yet?
Bet you can't wait til Friday!


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for adding to the list and feel free to add more. 
I've narrowed it down to Daisy, Lilly, Rose, Molly, Holly, Sadie, and Kassi so far... I probably won't have anything decided until I meet her.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I really think your new baby is very pretty! Is that an unusual color combination?

As far as budgies go, I don't think they are that noisy...I had mine in the living room until a couple of months ago, moved to what is now my bird room so they can get out and fly around everyday. I miss their noise  It was really hard at first, so now I go sit in there with them, just to hang out. We watch TV together. This is where I will be putting my new 'tiels too. 

I think at first when I let them out it will be something like, budgies in the morning, then they go back in lock up and the 'tiels will have the room all afternoon until I get home from work. (I live close to my job and am home at lunch) We are driving to Salt Lake City Utah on Sat to pick them up. As you may imagine, I'm VERY excited. Then I will be needing help with the naming. I'm thinking Kona & Mango. I don't know what sex I'm getting and I think that these will work for either. Or are these really common bird names?


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

flippityjib said:


> I really think your new baby is very pretty! Is that an unusual color combination?
> 
> As far as budgies go, I don't think they are that noisy...I had mine in the living room until a couple of months ago, moved to what is now my bird room so they can get out and fly around everyday. I miss their noise  It was really hard at first, so now I go sit in there with them, just to hang out. We watch TV together. This is where I will be putting my new 'tiels too.
> 
> I think at first when I let them out it will be something like, budgies in the morning, then they go back in lock up and the 'tiels will have the room all afternoon until I get home from work. (I live close to my job and am home at lunch) We are driving to Salt Lake City Utah on Sat to pick them up. As you may imagine, I'm VERY excited. Then I will be needing help with the naming. I'm thinking Kona & Mango. I don't know what sex I'm getting and I think that these will work for either. Or are these really common bird names?


She is a whiteface heavy pied (I think)... I don't think it is uncommon, though I could be mistaken. I love my budgies and can handle most of their noises, but it just won't be practical to keep them for when I move out. Also, we are expecting a snow storm tonight (possible blizzard apparently) so I might not be able to get my baby until Saturday.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

I got more pictures of my baby from the breeder! Here's some pictures of my baby (and siblings) in different stages of her life









(age unknown- Daddy perched on shoulder)










(age unknown- middle/oldest baby)










(24 days- bottom left)










(age unknown)










(33 days)










(current)


As soon as I get my baby be prepared for more pictures!


----------



## cockneytiels (Dec 15, 2012)

looks like a domino to me


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats on your new baby! The next tiel I get will definitley be named Bilbo after Bilbo Baggins obviously 

When I named my birds, they all had names before I got the bird. I named my oldest bird Stanley after my speech and debate coach. I named Connor after a parrot in the movie "The Wild Parrots of Telegraph Hill" and I named Birdie after my friend who got me into cockatiels bird that made her a bird person.

Let us know what you find! 

PS: Here is an awesome guide to bird names, right around 3000

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/names1.html

Or! You can even look at books of baby names!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

She is really a stunning bird!


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

I like the name Kato, it sounds different when you say it then how its spelled the 'a' is stressed, so its like KAto. He is soooo cute by the way!!!!!


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

My baby's home! Sorry I haven't posted sooner, but she's been settling in and I've been working a lot. She worried me for a while about not eating and her poop was all white, but she started eating yesterday and is all good now. Anyways, now onto what you REALLY came here for...









Sitting outside her cage











It looks like she might have broken a blood feather at one time at the breeders. 



I'm STILL not positive on what to name her, though I have narrowed it down to Molly, Daisy, or Sadie.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Any of those name sound great,glad she likes her new home and is settling in well.


----------



## CrazyBirdie (Nov 5, 2012)

He/She is a perfect little baby!


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

She looks so cute! Glad shes settling in & eating.


----------



## t birdies (Jan 8, 2011)

Awww...she's so perrrtteeey!

As soon as you can I'd have that wing looked at by her vet (unless you know for sure it's just a blood feather injury...my boy Bobby had somewhere along the way before coming to live w/ us, sustained some kind of broken wing injury that was left unattended, poor guy ...so as a result it mended crooked & left him w/ a permanently damaged wing. I'd hate to go w/o mentioning it...is all.

She's beautiful & each one of the names you've narrowed it down to would certainly fit her.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would stick with a gender neutral name... or wait for a DNA test. she is a pied... you cannot visually sex pied birds, and as a baby you can't go by behaviour. so stick with something that can be used both ways, just in case she is a he or vice versa 


gender neutral:

Snowfall
Smudge
Winter
Jingle

the injury does just look like a broken blood feather, if there is no obvious wound or current bleeding or if there are signs of pain, it is most likely fine and the blood stains will molt out eventually


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

What a gorgeous bird.  Congrats!


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 27, 2012)

Love the name smudge!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

She/he is so cute! Glad she is settling in at home. and it's a relief when they start to eat, mine just really chowed down today. Kona has decided to be a little pig and sit in the dish while he eats. I have more than one dish so timid little Mica can have something to eat and she seems to really like my budgie seed mix. I'm going to give them some veggies in the morning and see how that goes.
What a fun Christmas some of us are having with our new babies!


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

She is stunning! 

Congratulations.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

t birdies said:


> As soon as you can I'd have that wing looked at by her vet (unless you know for sure it's just a blood feather injury...my boy Bobby had somewhere along the way before coming to live w/ us, sustained some kind of broken wing injury that was left unattended, poor guy ...so as a result it mended crooked & left him w/ a permanently damaged wing. I'd hate to go w/o mentioning it...is all


It's definitely just an old blood feather injury. She uses her wing all the time (stretching, short flying when out of the cage, etc) and I've given her a little look over and she appears to be in good shape; I also know her breeder so that helps. In my opinion she seems a tiny bit thin (judging from keel bone), but I AM a new 'tiel mommy and might just be a overly worried. I'm adding in some extra sunflower seeds and am going to buy a scale with one of my next few checks.


----------

